# header files/libraries unter Linux



## gamerfunkie (15. April 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte auf meinem Debianserver etwas kompilieren was openssl benötigt. Ich habe die openssl-includes heruntergeladen, ich weiss leider nicht wo unter linux der ort ist dieser so zu speichern das auch der cpomiler sie findet.
Danke für eure Hilfe!
gamerfunkie


----------



## kalle123456 (15. April 2008)

Hallo,

der Ort ist da wo du sie abgelegt hast, meistens unter "usr/src", ansonsten im makefile den Pfad angegeben.

Gruss


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. April 2008)

Also wenn Du unter Debian was kompilieren willst was OpenSSL brauchst wuerde ich zur Installation des Paketes openssl-dev (oder aehnlich) raten. Darin sollte dann alles enthalten sein was das Compiler-Herz begehrt.


----------



## gamerfunkie (15. April 2008)

wie gibt man im makefile den pfad an?


----------



## kalle123456 (15. April 2008)

gamerfunkie hat gesagt.:


> wie gibt man im makefile den pfad an?



Sorry,
sage erstmal was du vor hast. Bin mir sicher es gibt einen einfacheren Weg.

Gruss


----------



## gamerfunkie (15. April 2008)

Der Compiler sagt immer etwas wie: error: openssl/md4.h not found oder so.
Ich denke mit dem installieren des openssl-dev paketes wird es gehen.


----------



## kalle123456 (15. April 2008)

gamerfunkie hat gesagt.:


> Der Compiler sagt immer etwas wie: error: openssl/md4.h not found oder so.
> Ich denke mit dem installieren des openssl-dev paketes wird es gehen.



Richtig, wenn nicht einfach nochmal melden.


----------

